# 2" Galvo leak, no pro-press involved



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a call to a plant today. 2" plant water galvo line feedng office bathrooms was leaking. It was more of a slit than a pinhole. We cut out a chunk with a bandsaw, had to get a hot work permit to put heat on the coupling, then unscrewed the rest of the pipe. We borrowed a Ridgid pony and threaded the bald end, cut and threaded a piece 27 1/2" long, and installed 2 unions and buttoned it up. I used two unions because I couldn't find a couplings in the fitting pile, just thread protectors.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

At least you are smart enough to know that a thread protector isn't a coupling.



jjbex said:


> I got a call to a plant today. 2" plant water galvo line feedng office bathrooms was leaking. It was more of a slit than a pinhole. We cut out a chunk with a bandsaw, had to get a hot work permit to put heat on the coupling, then unscrewed the rest of the pipe. We borrowed a Ridgid pony and threaded the bald end, cut and threaded a piece 27 1/2" long, and installed 2 unions and buttoned it up. I used two unions because I couldn't find a couplings in the fitting pile, just thread protectors.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I went into a supply house the other day for a malleable iron 2" blk coupling. 

"Ya know that T&C pipe you bought comes with a coupling" :no:

Merchant couplings ARE NOT couplings.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey check this out.
http://www.grainger.com/1/3/merchant-coupling


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Now thats funny right there TM I don't care where your from...:laughing:

I got6 a bunch maybe I should advertise them on E-Bay and use the Grainger ad to set the value...:blink:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

All of our merchant couplings go directly in the dumpster.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

WTF??? can someone explain that one to me???



TheMaster said:


> Hey check this out.
> http://www.grainger.com/1/3/merchant-coupling


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Protech said:


> WTF??? can someone explain that one to me???


 
looks like someone's trying to say that merchant couplings are ok to use... at least that's what the grainger catalog thinks... pressure rated and all that...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

What no pictures.. I am sad.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> What no pictures.. I am sad.


 
Cheer up old boy, the sun is shining:yes:


----------



## Rebel Plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

The only thing I use merchant couplings for is making a nipple chuck.. Beats thrashing an approved coupling! 

-Rebel


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Welders in this area pay good money for thread protectors... they look sharp on the metal fences.
:no: Don't want'em on the plumbing truck though.


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

I've never got the threaded coupling vs thread protector thing - we've set pumps on 600ft of 2" galvanized steel using just 'thread protectors'.....They sure look like couplings to me, and I've never had a problem with the couplings themselves - only the threads in the pipe disintegrating due to water chemistry acting on the non-galvanized pieces.

But, until recently, pumps weren't regulated by any sort of plumbing codes here, and now we don't even use Galvanized.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

piercekiltoff said:


> I've never got the threaded coupling vs thread protector thing - we've set pumps on 600ft of 2" galvanized steel using just 'thread protectors'.....They sure look like couplings to me, and I've never had a problem with the couplings themselves - only the threads in the pipe disintegrating due to water chemistry acting on the non-galvanized pieces.
> 
> But, until recently, pumps weren't regulated by any sort of plumbing codes here, and now we don't even use Galvanized.


A real coupling is tapered so it tightens as the pipe screwed in and seals. a merchant coupling isn't tapered and won't seal properly.


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> A real coupling is tapered so it tightens as the pipe screwed in and seals. a merchant coupling isn't tapered and won't seal properly.


 
I taught him eveything he knows:yes:


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

Learn something new every day! Thanks


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ridslistu said:


> Great info! Really informative. It is helpful for me.:blink:


New here? Can we help you?


----------

